# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cili është filozofi juaj i preferuar?

## AuGuSt_

*Cili Eshte Filozofi Juaj I Preferuar dhe perse !!
Per veten do thoja Frojdi*

----------


## [xeni]

Do te thoja mendimtare dhe jo filozofe...
Muhammed Ikball, Nietzsche, Erich Fromm, Ali Sheriati...

----------


## ElMajico

Mua me pelqente sh.Frojdi para disa vitesh tani nuk lexoj me....aq shpesh sa me pare filozofi..

----------


## StormAngel

Said Nursi më pëlqen shumë.
Rexhep Vokë Tetova gjithashtu.
Të tjerët vijnë pas në listë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

> Said Nursi më pëlqen shumë.


Kush eshte ky mer? ...

----------


## StormAngel

> Kush eshte ky mer? ...




"One spring I was setting out on a journey,a stranger and deep in contemplation. While skirting a hill,a brilliant yellow buttercup struck my eye. It immediately brought to mind the same species of buttercup I had seen long before in my native land and in other countries. This meaning was imparted to my heart: whosoever this flower is the seal of the stamp of,the signature of,the impress of,all the flowers of that species throughout the earth are surely His seals,His stamps."

www.saidnursi.com

----------


## Dito

Keta jane Apostujt e mi dhe yne pretendoj te jem dishepulli i tyre.

----------


## Sokoli

Odeon cfare do me thene *apostull*? Po *dishepull*?

----------


## Dito

> Odeon cfare do me thene *apostull*? Po *dishepull*?


Edhe po  e pata thene gabim ke nderin te me korigjosh.

Flm per pyetjen?

Dito.

----------


## Sokoli

Po mire o te ndricuar, po mendimtaret qe kane ligjeruar ne gjuhen tuaj i keni lexuar te tere sa u nxoret fundin qe jeni dhene kaq shume pas Froideve, Nurive e Nice-hiceve?
Ah mjere ne qe civilizimit vetem letrat e camcakezave dhe koka-kolat i kemi pervetesuar. Pastrojini syte nga sklepat e modes.

----------


## Sokoli

Sa nga ju te mesipermit e te meposhtermit kane pare mencurine dhe largpamesine Gjergj Kastriotit ne historine e tij te shkruar?
Po urtesise se Leke Dukagjinit ne kanun kush nga ju ia nxori fundin qe me jeni mahnitur nga Frojd drogaxhiu?
Po me dashurine e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut u ngopet e qe i jeni kthyer urrejtjes se Nices?
*Njihni rrenjet e kultures tuaj njehere!*

----------


## miri

1.  Emanuel Kant nje nder filozofet qe ka bere fame neper bote.  Librat e tij jane aq te komplikuara sa dhe nxenesit qe po mbarojne universitetin e Oxford-it duan kohe per ti kuptuar.  Pra kjo quhet filozofi  :buzeqeshje: .  Lexojeni librin e tij "The critique of pure reason" dhe do te mbeteni pa mend.

2.  Albert Einstein ky gjithe ju e njihni si fizikant, por per mua idete e tij ishin ide te nje filozofi.  Teoria e Gravitetit qe dha Einstein eshte dicka qe nuk eshte pasi kane kaluar rreth 80 vjet qe kur u zbulua, pra kjo ka qene dicka filozofike deri me pare.  Matematike me shume rreth kesaj teorise eshte bere nga njerez te tjere por mendja e tij per te hedhur Netwon poshte per ti thene se ne gravitete te medhaja teoria jote f=m1m2G/r^2 nuk funksionon per mua kjo eshte dicka marramendese, dhe sidomos kur debatohet pa bere asnje eksperiment.  

3.  Miri- Ky eshte dikush tek forumi shqiptar, qe zbuloi se njerezit marrin fryme dhe ushqim nga goja dhe nxjerrin _____ nga ______ per te jetuar.  Ne termodinamike kesaj iu dha emri "Steady Flow Process"!  Marrahmendese kujt i ka shkuar mendja deri sot se eshte pikerisht marrja e ajrit dhe nxjerrja e _____ ajo qe i mban njerezit gjalle?  Por i'u refuzua cmimi nobel ngaqe dy jave me pare ishte kapur duke "shit (fjale shqip)" kokain ne Itali.  

Pershendetje.

----------


## beni67

Per mua babai i filozofise eshte Nietzsche, pa dyshim me i madhi. Po  do kisha qefe te fusja ketu edhe disa filozofe te tjere qe kane punuar ne fusha te vecanta , por qe i dhane botes nje shtytje te fuqishme me filozofine e tyre, Einstein, Froid, Kant, Bethoven. Bonapart etj.

----------


## Brari

odeoni ska bere asnje gabim ne perdorimin e fjales apostull dhe dishepull..
apostuj jane njerzit e medhej qe ndricojne mendjet e njerzve..ose ne kuptimin fetar shenjtoret ..ose ndjekesit ose nxenesit .. ose rrethi i tij i besnikve te afert..te Jezusit por qe per turmat u bene nga ndjekes te jezusit .. ne apostuj..pra turmat degjonin predikimet e tyre.. pra degjuesit e thjeshte u bene dishepuj.. nxenes..ndjekes..
Pra ne rregull eshte odeoni..

sa per Skenderbeun.. Lek Dukagjinin e Nen Terezen.. sokoli ka te drejte..
Ne Kemi dhe Sami Frasherin filozof te madh..
vepra e Fishtes gjithashtu eshte burim Filozofish..ne kte rast te filozofise se.. Duhet pas nji atdhe e nji gjuhe e ky Atdhe e kjo gjuhe jane te shenjta..e duhet punuar pa interes per ato..
Konica gjithashtu eshte i madh.. Mithad Frasheri gjithashtu..
Sot na mungojn filozofet e medhenj ose edhe ne se jane i ka asfiksuar ekonomi e bananeve e gratacielave te ujqerve te rinj kapitaliste..gjakpires..

----------


## Dito

> Sa nga ju te mesipermit e te meposhtermit kane pare mencurine dhe largpamesine Gjergj Kastriotit ne historine e tij te shkruar?
> Po urtesise se Leke Dukagjinit ne kanun kush nga ju ia nxori fundin qe me jeni mahnitur nga Frojd drogaxhiu?
> Po me dashurine e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut u ngopet e qe i jeni kthyer urrejtjes se Nices?
> *Njihni rrenjet e kultures tuaj njehere!*


Pershendetje:

Respektoj idene tuaj per te permendur ata emra qe ju deshironi, por mos harroni qe personat qe lexojne filozofi jane te terhequr nga aspekte te vecanta te emrave te medhenj, ashtu si une pas Nietzsche dhe Shopenhauer. Askujt nuk mund ti imponohemi mbi zgjedhjet tona. Persa i perket emrave qe permendet me lart si filozofe i respektoj me gjithe ciltersine time, por fatkeqsisht ata s`kane botime si ata qe une adhuroj.

Dito.

----------


## [xeni]

> Sa nga ju te mesipermit e te meposhtermit kane pare mencurine dhe largpamesine Gjergj Kastriotit ne historine e tij te shkruar?
> Po urtesise se Leke Dukagjinit ne kanun kush nga ju ia nxori fundin qe me jeni mahnitur nga Frojd drogaxhiu?
> Po me dashurine e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut u ngopet e qe i jeni kthyer urrejtjes se Nices?
> *Njihni rrenjet e kultures tuaj njehere!*



*Kush te tha qe nuk i lexojme?*  

Ti Sokol merr flake kot ndonjehere. Edhe aty ku ke te drejte e prish dhe ia fut si kodra mas bregut. Per nje popull si yni eshte krejt normale qe te hapim syte nga bota. Mos harro qe vepra e pare ne shqip eshte shkruar ne shek. XVI.   

Nene Terezen e duam se eshte shqiptare edhe mesazhin e saj, qe eshte krejt i qarte, mundohemi ta hedhim ne jete. Kaq! Asgje me teper. 

Me krahason Leke Dukagjinin me Frojdin...Ky eshte kulmi...

Ti Sokol ben mire te jesh pak me i qete kur flet dhe te mos u tregosh njerezve çfare te bejne por te mundohesh t'i therrasesh tek e mira qete-qete, pa mburrje, me dashuri (meqe ke lexu edhe Nene Terezen   :i qetë:  )

----------


## Sokoli

Kjo situate nuk eshte aspak interesante. 
Interesante eshte vetem arsyeja.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Ka dy filozofë që janë e kundërta e njëri-tjetrit, dhe njëri nxënës i tjetrit.

*Martin HEIDEGGER* dhe *Emmanuel LEVINAS*

Kush pretendon të merret me filozofi nuk mund të mos kalojë nga filozofi më i madh i shekullit të XX, Martin Heidegger. E kundërta do të ishte të vërtiteshe rreth e përqark pa mbërritur askund. Problemi i Qenies dhe i _Dasein_ është shqyrtuar nga Heidegger në mënyrën më të plotë dhe të thelluar, megjithëse pa arritur të përfundojë në një përgjigje të qartë.

Lévinas (1905-1995), është cilësuar si një nga filozofët më të rëndësishëm të filozofisë etike. Nxënës i Heideggerit, ai është ndarë shumë herët nga filozofia e tij për t'iu futur studimit të problemit të Tjetrit.

Për Heideggerin, ontologjia paraprin etikën, kurse për Lévinas, etika paraprin ontologjinë. Për Heideggerin, është liria, për Lévinas, drejtësia.

----------


## Klajdi03

Une do thoja qe filozofi im i preferuar eshte vetja ime thjesht sepse besoj se njerezit e duan dijen dhe une kam me shume njohuri reth vetes sime. Tani humbisni filozofet dhe filozofine tuaj qe ndiqni dhe gjeni vetveten.

----------


## Kris P

Filozofi im i preferuar eshte Sokrati. Ai me pelqen me shume nga te tjeret, sepse ka qene nje njeri idealist, me nje arsyetim teper te thelle, dhe githashtu, nje obzervues i temerrshem.

----------

